# Highest Campground



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just seeing if anyone has an idea of the highest campground in the US or one with a really good sunrise or sunset.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sulvester10 said:


> Just seeing if anyone has an idea of the highest campground in the US or one with a really good sunrise or sunset.


I don't know officially what or where the highest is, but back in my tent camping days I frequented several in the Sierra's above the Kern River that were close to 8,000 feet. Beautiful up there. I bet I also just passed a bunch on my road trip to Colorado. Vail Summit was 11,000 feet and the scenery was amazing.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Height doesn't necessarily mean great sunsets.

I've seen great sunsets in Key West - extremely low - sea level.

More on the Pacific Coast, the Gulf Coast of Florida, Big Sky Country - Montana, and Death Valley which is really low (below sea level) also have great sunsets.

We've taken our trailer to 11,000 feet (twice), but never camped that high (Monarch Pass, Colorado), but there are campsites very near there. We didn't do this near sunset, because driving down from the summit at night with a trailer isn't high on my list (to coin a phrase...). I believe the greatest altitude we camped at is 8000'.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Pawnee Campground (Federal Campgrounds) just outside of Ward Colorado is at 10,500 feet. Walking down to the lake and back gives you a workout. But I would have to believe that the campgrounds that are in Rocky Mountain National Park are probably even higher.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sulvester10 said:


> Just seeing if anyone has an idea of the highest campground in the US or one with a really good sunrise or sunset.


Not sure about highest - But Cadillac Mountain in Acadia NP, Me is the first to see the sunrise in the U.S.

and.............. we have a group going from June 23-30, 2012 - and i believe there are sites still available........ Rally Link 1 Rally Link 2


----------

